# World of Martial Arts TV - new video website!



## heatherpea (Aug 24, 2007)

WoMA.tv 

Hello, just thought I'd inform you all of a new website we've recently been launched although it's still in the beta test stages. Basically the website has a number of "Gurus" that can add video content to the site. Users can view this content, comment on it etc. However, it's not another generic YouTube website as  not only does it specialize only on martial arts but soon new features will be implemented that allow you to take content from Gurus, splice it together with other Gurus content and essentially edit your own video on the fly!

The video is hosted in high quality as well, and at a much higher resolution then other video hosting websites. Please take the time to check it out and let me know what you think! If you have any suggestions then feel free to give them. Thank you. 

WoMA.tv 


About World of Martial Arts:

World of Martial Arts TV is a unique, informative, entertaining online Martial Arts television service that features something for everyone.

Internal and external arts, hard and soft, classical and modern, self-defence, combat or sport, mind & body, even films, each has a dedicated channel featuring demonstrations, techniques and interviews with some of the most respected names in the industry.

With worldwide martial art Gurus at your finger tips its probably the best Martial Arts Channel in the World.


----------

